# Masken selbst erstellen



## Geierchen (10. August 2007)

Hallo ihrs 

ich habe mich jetzt hier ein wenig durchgewühlt, aber nicht das gefunden, was ich suche.
Kann mir jemand bitte erklären wie ich eine Maske selbst erstelle oder wo ich fertige Masken  im Netz downloaden kann? Bei Google war ich schon. Ich finde nix... 
Wäre schön, wenn ihr mir weiter helfen könntet 

LG Angelika


----------



## darKuser (11. August 2007)

Ebenen Maske? 
Im Ebenen Fenster auf das kleine Symbol unten klicken für Maske, davor die Ebene die eine Maske bekommen soll.(das kleine Viereck mir dem scharzen Punkt)
Das Funktioniert wie folgt es erscheint eine 2. kleine voransicht neben dem Bild was zeigt was auf der Ebene liegt. (im ebenen Menu).
In diesem "modus" benutzt man nur black->weiß und alle grautöne.
Weiß symbolisiert sichtbar und black nichtsicht bar , die grau töne stufen es halt ab.
Wenn du dieses kleine Bild ausgewähltst läuft es wie folgt alles über das du nun mit einem Pinsel gehst,und dabei schwarz ausgewählt hast, wird "gelöscht".
Es ist nur nicht mehr sichtbar du kannst jeder zeit Flächen die du versehendlich scharz gefärbt hast wieder mit weiß sichtbar machen.

Das funktioniert auch mit Bereichen die du vorher ausgewählt hast. 

noch Fragen dann frag


----------



## Geierchen (11. August 2007)

Hallo darKuser,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort  Ja, ich meine Ebenenmasken.
Ich habe es so gemacht, wie Du geschrieben hast. Wieder was
gelernt 
Ich meinte aber, wie man Masken selbst herstellen kann, so das
ich sie auf ein anderes Bild legen kann. Oder es soll ja fertige Ebenenmasken
für PS geben, die finde ich nur nicht.

LG Angelika


----------



## Elev8 (12. August 2007)

Soviel ich weiß, gibt es keine fertigen Ebenenmasken, die man sich irgendwo downloaden kann. Außerdem würde das nicht viel Sinn machen, denn jedes Foto ist anders und außerdem blendet eine Maske ja nur bestimmte Bereiche aus.

Trotzdem kann man Masken in gewisser Weise speichern.
Also: 
1. Du hast deine Ebene in der Ebenenpalette und links daneben dein Symbol für die Ebenenmaske.
2. Halte ALT gedrückt und und klicke auf das Maskensymbol. Die solltest nun die schwarz-weiße Ebenenmaske sehen.
3. STRG + A um alles auszuwählen, STRG + C und die Auswahl zu kopieren.
4. Erstelle ein neues Dokument (Datei-Neu), erstelle eine neue Ebene, drücke STRG+V um deine Maske einzufügen.
5. Speichere die neue Datei.
6. Wenn du nun diese Maske auf ein anderes Bild anwenden willst (das Bild sollte in diesem Fall dieselben Propotionen/dieselbe Auslösung haben), erstelle eine Ebenenmaske, halte Alt gedrückt, klicke auf das Maskensymbol und nun kann du die gespeicherte Maske einfügen (über drag'n'drop oder indem du die Maske aus deiner neuen Datei kopierst)

Anmerkung: Das alles kann man auch über einen Alpha-Kanal machen, das ist aber auch nicht viel einfacher.


----------



## Geierchen (12. August 2007)

Hallo Elev8,

>>Halte ALT gedrückt und und klicke auf das Maskensymbol. Die solltest nun die schwarz-weiße Ebenenmaske sehen.<<

Wo kommt die Maske denn her? Ich muss doch erstmal eine Maske haben, oder?
Und diese Maske möchte ich selbst erstellen. Das ist mein Problem. Wie erstelle 
ich eine Maske?

LG Angelika


----------



## Elev8 (12. August 2007)

Die Maske kannst du beispielsweise mit dem Pinsel erstellen, oder du nimmst das Form-Werkzeug, eigentlich kannst du nahezu alle Werkzeuge und Filter benutzen.


----------

